# New Arrivals - Accessories



## Richio (26/4/16)

*Hi there Vapers*

Check out the accessories tab on our website. We have got new items in stock 

Serological Pipettes 10ml, complete with pumps.
100ml Hdpe dropper bottles
50ml Hdpe dropper bottles
*The Blck Vapour Team*


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

Hi @Richio 

What kind of top do your 10ml hdpe dropper bottles have?
They are found here on your site:
http://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/dropper-bottle-hdpe-10ml

Perhaps you can take a photo with the cap off 

Is it the same as those on the 50ml and 100ml ones - i.e. the thin plastic type nozzle/needle shaped


----------



## Richio (26/4/16)

Hi @Silver 

They all have the same dropper insert. The thick nozzle type & not the needle tip. I have replaced the picture to avoid any confusion.

Kind Regards
Richio


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> They all have the same dropper insert. The thick nozzle type & not the needle tip. I have replaced the picture to avoid any confusion.
> 
> ...



May I humbly suggest you take a photo of the actual tip and put it on here and on your website @Richio - when you get a chance

And also, can you get us the needle tip ones?
I am glad I asked, because I would have bought many of the 10ml bottles
I need the plastic needle tip ones to fill my Lemo1 fillport and a few other things.


----------



## Richio (26/4/16)

Thanks @Silver I shall do that. I will look out for the needle nose type & let you know if we can get them

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (26/5/16)

We've got something new for you 

50ml beakers are now in stock
Pipette pumps complete with 3 sizes of pipettes (2ml, 5ml ,10ml)
Latex gloves
1ml Syringes
15 gauge needles for pulling PG

https://www.blckvapour.com/collections/accesories

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Richio (30/5/16)

*New items in stock to make your DIY experience as simple as pie




Sterlizing Tablets
R10 for a pack of 2




Screwdriver set (31 pc)
R60




Mixing Tub with lid (plastic)
R2




Plastic Stirrer Stick
R0.50

https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (30/5/16)

Screwdriver set for DIY juice mixing? I have missed something somewhere.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Richio (30/5/16)

Andre said:


> Screwdriver set for DIY juice mixing? I have missed something somewhere.


Lol @Andre 
It's just a nifty all in one kit. There's so many times you find yourself searching for that 1 Allen key that fits your mod, only to find that Allen key doesn't fit your mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (30/5/16)

Richio said:


> Lol @Andre
> It's just a nifty all in one kit. There's so many times you find yourself searching for that 1 Allen key that fits your mod, only to find that Allen key doesn't fit your mod.


Please do not tell our local screwdriver collector, @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/16)

Andre said:


> Please do not tell our local screwdriver collector, @Rob Fisher!



I already saw it @Andre and I'm very tempted!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (30/5/16)

I got one of those from another vendor. They work quite well @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (5/7/16)

*Because you can never have enough bottles*



Clear Dropper Bottles now in stock
Available in 30ml, 50ml and 100ml
https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories

Reactions: Like 2


----------

